# Reagan - Class Act



## Warrior102 (May 18, 2013)

Seriously.... when will there be another like him....[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdkfZ7ya3k4]Ronald Reagan Outwits Moderator in debate on the "age" issue www.RightFace.us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## drstevej (May 23, 2013)

Amazing man.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 23, 2013)

A actor playing a part.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBHbGIT0NT4]republicans Can't Accept the Truth About reagan, a US Traitor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQKoyJ8KRh4]American President Ronald Regan Meeting Taliban. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBnJ2OR3GZs]Liberal Caller Punks Rush Limbaugh Regarding Ronald Reagan's Conservatism - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b1ePD_Hi_w]Reagan WORST President EVER! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com (May 23, 2013)

don't know why rw'ers keep pushing the raygun fairytale. Even Kristol does it. Runs contrary to the facts. So he outspent the Ruskies on arms by giving taxpayer $ to the arms contractors & put the US in debt. Whats so noble about that. We're still paying through the nose to maintain, find & disable all those munitions


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 23, 2013)

The American Progressive, in love with slavery and can't wait until they're once again under a jackboot, will always HATE Reagan because he freed tens of millions from the crushing, dehumanizing oppression of Soviet Communism.


----------



## Friends (May 23, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> A actor playing a part.


 
Ronald Reagan played the role of a hard working, deeply religious family man. He was none of those. Jimmy Carter was and is. Unfortunately, the voters preferred the Hollywood fake to the real thing. 

Ronald Reagan was a group phenomenon. His advisers ran the country while he took naps and vacations. Reagan was not even in charge of the group. He was an amiable front man who nevertheless needed to be told what to say and where to put his feet. 

According to David Stockman Edmund Meese was "the acting president."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 23, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> don't know why rw'ers keep pushing the raygun fairytale. Even Kristol does it. Runs contrary to the facts. So he outspent the Ruskies on arms by giving taxpayer $ to the arms contractors & put the US in debt. Whats so noble about that. We're still paying through the nose to maintain, find & disable all those munitions



One Obama Deficit > Any Reagan budget

One Obama Deficit > All of Reagan's deficits combined

There should be Pax Americana


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 23, 2013)

Friends said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > A actor playing a part.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjWDrTXMgF8]Reagan - Tear Down This Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 23, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Seriously.... when will there be another like him....Ronald Reagan Outwits Moderator in debate on the "age" issue www.RightFace.us - YouTube


Great man, Great President, *FACT!*....'nuff said.


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2013)

One of the many wonderful things about Reagan is his enduring ability to reduce his opponents to elicit whining from the left. It is doubtless a measure of success little seen since FDR.


----------



## NLT (May 23, 2013)

Meathead said:


> One of the many wonderful things about Reagan is his enduring ability to reduce his opponents to elicit whining from the left. It is doubtless a measure of success little seen since FDR.



He is still got them liberas whining to this day, in this thread, from the dead


----------



## Truthseeker420 (May 23, 2013)

NLT said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > One of the many wonderful things about Reagan is his enduring ability to reduce his opponents to elicit whining from the left. It is doubtless a measure of success little seen since FDR.
> ...



When you guys quit sucking his nuts we'll quit whining.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (May 23, 2013)

Read the books by the children Reagan didn't abandon. That tells honest folks all they need to know about the B actor who in the role of a lifetime made halfwit America feel like they were somebody. 

The man tripled the national debt financing what his vice president called "voodoo economics" and the highly credentialed world (Paul Krugman, for example) celebrated as the "post industrial New Economy." 

Reagan's primary accomplishments were making greed respectable and giving Wall Street the keys to the US Treasury. 

Is it any wonder halfwit America stands in line for a chance to cheer the man's memory?


----------



## Meathead (May 23, 2013)

Whine away boys. It is testament to the man's enduring legacy of success.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (May 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Whine away boys. It is testament to the man's enduring legacy of success.



No whine here. Facts are facts. The bobbleheaded one tripled the debt to pay corporations to steal from the US Treasury and white trash fell over themselves to applaud because they are too stupid to look past their own reflection in the ReagaNUT cesspool. 

On the up side, uncurious and/or doubting fools declared the earth was flat for 5,000 years. Reagan's legacy is being challenged by his own people 25 years after the bobbleheaded old Keynesian corporate welfare queen stopped telling foreign leaders war stories based on his movie experience. For presidential legacies it doesn't get much worse than that, although Junebug Bush will know what "worse than that" feels like if he doesn't choke to death on a peanut first.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Read the books by the children Reagan didn't abandon. That tells honest folks all they need to know about the B actor who in the role of a lifetime made halfwit America feel like they were somebody.
> 
> The man tripled the national debt financing what his vice president called "voodoo economics" and the highly credentialed world (Paul Krugman, for example) celebrated as the "post industrial New Economy."
> 
> ...



The President isn't my Daddy, Honey

Paul Krugman?  LOL

What a joke


----------



## Meathead (May 24, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Whine away boys. It is testament to the man's enduring legacy of success.
> ...


You prediction would only come to pass with a restructuring of history we last saw in Stalin's Soviet Union.

Do you have any idea how ditzy you would sound to anyone but those too young, too partisan or too ignorant?


----------



## mamooth (May 24, 2013)

As anyone who was conscious during the Reagan era can attest, Reagan was not especially popular during his term. That is, his popularity ratings were only average, and his administration was constantly involved in scandals. Real, actual, scandals, like Iran/Contra. It was only after Reagan was gone that our nutty conservative media decided to completely rewrite history and reclassify Reagan as the most popular president in all of history. As you can read here, a lot of the rubes have fallen for it.

Reagan's icon status is ironic, given that if someone holding Reagan's positions ran for office today, he'd lose in the Republican primary, as all the conservatives would call him a socialist. Compared to the modern GOP, Reagan was a flaming liberal.


----------



## Meathead (May 24, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Reagan's icon status is ironic, given that if someone holding Reagan's positions ran for office today, he'd lose in the Republican primary, as all the conservatives would call him a socialist. Compared to the modern GOP, Reagan was a flaming liberal.


As someone who was also alive at the time, and fully cognizant, I recall that the US was in shambles after being humiliated with Carter's reaction to the embassy takeover and the economy he handed Reagan.

Reagan changed everything. He re-asserted American power in light of Carter's failings, changed the country and was crucial in changing the world. Except for FDR, Churchill, and maybe Thatcher there have been no greater leaders in the western world since Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (May 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Do you understand what tripling the national debt in peacetime means? 
It means you must also be ignorant in re which of us people with a clue regard as ditzy. 

Still, thanks for your insights. From time to time one forgets who goes where in the nutball dystopia.


----------



## Dot Com (May 24, 2013)

the guy who invited the taliban into the whitehouse, spent like a drunken sailor on war corporatism (lavishing millions of taxpayer dollars on defense contractors) & armed terrorists is idolized by the Right. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 28, 2013)

^THIS, from a poster who idolizes a President that aided in installing the terrorist organization known as The Muslim Brotherhood, as leaders of Egypt, who are now calling for the destruction of our closest ally in the middle east,.....has thrown billions of taxpayers dollars down the tubes, in support of Green Energy companies that were fully known to have zero chance of succeeding,....Is directly responsible for the brutal deaths of four Americans, who were needlessly MURDERED due to the abject incompetence of the man the above poster idolizes,...has elected to sick his IRS dogs on an opposing political party, and is about to sick his IRS dogs on the American people....Has chosen to threaten the freedoms of the press, by electing to sick his DOJ dogs on various media entities,....has broken just about every promise made to the dupes who continue to support his fully prove inept ass,....overseas the most insular administration in US history,.....overseas what is becoming the most dirty and corrupt administration in US history,.....aaaaaand, has taken the pride of being an American, that Reagan undoubtedly helped to nurture after Carter's disastrous Presidency, and pissed it right down the friggin' toilet.

You can't make this stuff up.....it's ALL true.


----------



## MondoBongo (May 28, 2013)

Yep.  He's a class act, all right.  While Obama is supposed to have a crystal ball allowing him to examine all the minute details of the comings and goings of the IRS, Reagan gets a pass for allegedly being completely ignorant to the fact that the US was engaged in an illegal war in Nicaragua.  

And don't get me started on how he completely ignored a national health crisis.


----------



## Ropey (May 28, 2013)

I think he was a class act and a great communicator.  That being said, I don't give him a pass for Lebanon.


----------



## regent (May 28, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> Yep.  He's a class act, all right.  While Obama is supposed to have a crystal ball allowing him to examine all the minute details of the comings and goings of the IRS, Reagan gets a pass for allegedly being completely ignorant to the fact that the US was engaged in an illegal war in Nicaragua.
> 
> And don't get me started on how he completely ignored a national health crisis.



In the hearings on Iran Contra Reagan used the "I don't remember" 124 times, but he did remember a lot of good things about his presidency.


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 28, 2013)

I think America needed Ronald Reagan during his time in history.  He brought back pride in America.
However, he wouldn't be accepted in todays GOP, he would be classified  a RINO by the far, far right dominated GOP.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Whine away boys. It is testament to the man's enduring legacy of success.
> ...




it never gets tiresome watching you take the reagan trolls to school.They can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


A actor playing a part. 
__________________
a fact they just cant seem to comprehend Mr Clean.hee hee.


Ronald Reagan played the role of a hard working, deeply religious family man. He was none of those. Jimmy Carter was and is. Unfortunately, the voters preferred the Hollywood fake to the real thing. 

Ronald Reagan was a group phenomenon. His advisers ran the country while he took naps and vacations. Reagan was not even in charge of the group. He was an amiable front man who nevertheless needed to be told what to say and where to put his feet. 

According to David Stockman Edmund Meese was "the acting president."



a fact the Reagan apologists just cant handle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Seriously.... when will there be another like him....Ronald Reagan Outwits Moderator in debate on the "age" issue www.RightFace.us - YouTube



The intelligent question should say-When will there be another great president like JFK,our last GREAT president?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Liberal Caller Punks Rush Limbaugh Regarding Ronald Reagan's Conservatism - YouTube



 The Reagan apologists like Crusader idiot and this thread starter just dont get it that it was because of media mouthpieces like Rush Limbaugh that the myth started circulating that he created jobs and all that crap for the american people.People like frank were not even around then.Some us who were there actually there, remember how bad things were under reagan.

Try and tell that to all the steelworkers I ran into up in pennsylvania at the time who hate Reagan today for shipping all their jobes overseas back then that he created jobs for the american people. I ran into umpteen number of people back then saying-Im unemployed now,thanks to Reagan getting rid of all our jobs.try and tell that to THEM that he was a great president for the people.


don't know why rw'ers keep pushing the raygun fairytale. Even Kristol does it. Runs contrary to the facts. So he outspent the Ruskies on arms by giving taxpayer $ to the arms contractors & put the US in debt. Whats so noble about that. We're still paying through the nose to maintain, find & disable all those munitions 
__________________
some people just cant handle pesky facts and accepting they have been brainwashed and lied to all these years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > don't know why rw'ers keep pushing the raygun fairytale. Even Kristol does it. Runs contrary to the facts. So he outspent the Ruskies on arms by giving taxpayer $ to the arms contractors & put the US in debt. Whats so noble about that. We're still paying through the nose to maintain, find & disable all those munitions
> ...



No question that Obama is worse than Reagan,Heck every president with the exception of Carter has been worse than the previous president since JFK,again our last GREAT president. 

you will ignore this of course like you always do when your losing these debates but dont forget to mention while your at it,how Reagan created the worst deficit EVER in the history of america at that time,worse than any president COMBINED!!!!!!!!!!! his trillion dollar debt which was unheard of at the time.


Great man, Great President, FACT!....'nuff said.



might as well put Stalin and Hitler in that same breath while your telling lies which is something YOU specialize in.HEE HEE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

mamooth said:


> As anyone who was conscious during the Reagan era can attest, Reagan was not especially popular during his term. That is, his popularity ratings were only average, and his administration was constantly involved in scandals. Real, actual, scandals, like Iran/Contra. It was only after Reagan was gone that our nutty conservative media decided to completely rewrite history and reclassify Reagan as the most popular president in all of history. As you can read here, a lot of the rubes have fallen for it.
> 
> Reagan's icon status is ironic, given that if someone holding Reagan's positions ran for office today, he'd lose in the Republican primary, as all the conservatives would call him a socialist. Compared to the modern GOP, Reagan was a flaming liberal.



Mamooth,you,Dugdale Jukes and truthseeker are overloading and  about to fry their brains with way too much logic,common sense and facts they cant  comprehend or handle. the scene where jack Nicholson in the movie  A FEW GOOD MEN where he says-YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH. so much applies to the raygun apologists.



Yep. He's a class act, all right. While Obama is supposed to have a crystal ball allowing him to examine all the minute details of the comings and goings of the IRS, Reagan gets a pass for allegedly being completely ignorant to the fact that the US was engaged in an illegal war in Nicaragua. 

And don't get me started on how he completely ignored a national health crisis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> I think America needed Ronald Reagan during his time in history.  He brought back pride in America.
> However, he wouldn't be accepted in todays GOP, he would be classified  a RINO by the far, far right dominated GOP.



comedy gold.you should start a comedy club. RINO my ass.His policys of betraying america like he did set the bar for future presidents in how everyone of them since then have followed his policys of shippig jobs from americans overseas.

Obama true to form in betraying americans,said in his inarguartion speech,he would like to follow the path reagan laid out,sure enough he has.

a TRUE RINO is ron paul.He got out of politics and ran as an independent when he discovered working under the Reagan administration and being a reagan supporter in the beginning,how both parties are corrupt.He saw first hand working in the Reagan administration,he layer on wanted no part of reagan and his corruption he ran in washington.


so much for the myth that Reagan was a great man and great president.This link wont be read by the Reagan apologists of course.


Matter of fact BFGRN posted that comice strip in this link but to no surprise,ALL the reagan apologists ignored it since it proved them wrong,and proved how evil and corrupt Reagan REALLY is. the only thing they got wrong here in this link is that Hrding was corrupt.Everything else they nailed.
Reagan's was the most corrupt administration in the lifetime of most Americans 

so much for the fairy tale and myth that Reagan was a great man and a great president.according to you Reagan apologists logic,Hitler and Stalin were great men and great leaders as well.


----------



## Meathead (May 31, 2013)

Wow, 9/11 dingbat job, I see that on several fronts history has passed you by and you are having an incredibly difficult time coming to terms with it. That level of pathology is tough, so I wish you the best of luck - you'll need it.


----------



## regent (May 31, 2013)

Reagan used to carry his little witty sayings on 3 by 5 cards. One for every occasion. But his best line in the Iran-Contra hearings was, "I don't remember." Reagan used that line not just once but 124 times. A number of people think that was his best line ever.


----------



## Meathead (May 31, 2013)

regent said:


> Reagan used to carry his little witty sayings on 3 by 5 cards. One for every occasion. But his best line in the Iran-Contra hearings was, "I don't remember." Reagan used that line not just once but 124 times. A number of people think that was his best line ever.


I think "Mr Gorbachev, tear down this wall!" will be remembered. God, can you imagine that he made that entire speech without a teleprompter?!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Wow, 9/11 dingbat job, I see that on several fronts history has passed you by and you are having an incredibly difficult time coming to terms with it. That level of pathology is tough, so I wish you the best of luck - you'll need it.



as usual MEATHEAD-such an approprite user name for you since it  explains your warped fucked up brain,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are when you are cornered. great excellent rebutalls to the facts troll.

you Reagan apologists are so easy to predict its a joke.You did exactly  what i said you would,evade that link, not even bothering to read the link like I said you wouldnt in that last post of mine not one single rebutall to any of my posts besides the link i posted.hee hee.


you wouldnt last 10 seconds against even a grade school kid in a debate. that describes you to a tee METHEAD brain.that history has passed you by on several fronts and you have an incredibly difficult time dealing with it. you really should consult a psychiatist and explain to them how you live in denial about Reagan.seriously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

Meathead said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan used to carry his little witty sayings on 3 by 5 cards. One for every occasion. But his best line in the Iran-Contra hearings was, "I don't remember." Reagan used that line not just once but 124 times. A number of people think that was his best line ever.
> ...



thanks for proving how as always,when you are cornered,you evade the facts and change the subject.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2013)

regent said:


> Reagan used to carry his little witty sayings on 3 by 5 cards. One for every occasion. But his best line in the Iran-Contra hearings was, "I don't remember." Reagan used that line not just once but 124 times. A number of people think that was his best line ever.


----------



## noose4 (May 31, 2013)

Iranian sponsored Hezbollah blows up the Beiruit Marine  barracks while at the same time Reagan's admin is involved in the Iran/Contra dealings, no thank you regarding how great Reagan was.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2013)

Meathead said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan used to carry his little witty sayings on 3 by 5 cards. One for every occasion. But his best line in the Iran-Contra hearings was, "I don't remember." Reagan used that line not just once but 124 times. A number of people think that was his best line ever.
> ...



That's why the "American" Left hates Reagan, he defeated their hometeam the USSR


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2013)

noose4 said:


> Iranian sponsored Hezbollah blows up the Beiruit Marine  barracks while at the same time Reagan's admin is involved in the Iran/Contra dealings, no thank you regarding how great Reagan was.



He wasn't perfect like your Obama is, praise be his Holy Name


----------



## Mr Natural (May 31, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



The Pope, the Olympics boycott, and The Beatles had as much to do with the fall of the Soviet Union as Reagan did.

He just happened to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## noose4 (May 31, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > Iranian sponsored Hezbollah blows up the Beiruit Marine  barracks while at the same time Reagan's admin is involved in the Iran/Contra dealings, no thank you regarding how great Reagan was.
> ...



Funny how right wingers will squawk about 4 deaths in Benghazi but have no problem with a president being involved in an arms deal that had as one of its main players the nation that sponsored the terrorist group that killed 241 service members at the Marines Barracks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Wishful thinking on your part. Reagan called the USSR an "Evil Empire" and of the few goals of his Administration was to bring about their downfall. Your viewpoint is like saying Steve Jobs just happened to be at Apple when the iPod, iPhone and Mac were invented.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2013)

noose4 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



So Reagan was responsible for Ollie North but Obama had nothing to do with Benghazi?

"Some people spend an entire lifetime wondering if they've made a difference. The Marines don't have that problem."  -- Ronald Reagan

"Here hold my umbrella" -- Barack Hussein Benghazi IRS AP Obama


----------



## noose4 (May 31, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Reagan is the conservative God and what he did was much much worse in reality than the G.O.P. invented Benghazi conspiracy theory.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 31, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




Reagan had no more to do with the fall of the Soviet Union than any of the presidents that went before him.

The Soviet Union dissolved itself in 1991, long after Reagan was out of office.


----------



## regent (May 31, 2013)

I think historians give most credit to Gorbachev for the change in the USSR. But Reagan did grab on to Gorbachev's offers for peace and for that we have to give Reagan some credit. Still, would any other American president have rejected Gorbachev's offers for peace?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2013)

regent said:


> I think historians give most credit to Gorbachev for the change in the USSR. But Reagan did grab on to Gorbachev's offers for peace and for that we have to give Reagan some credit. Still, would any other American president have rejected Gorbachev's offers for peace?


Essentially Reagan did just that in Iceland. Reagan's goal was not really peace with the USSR, but its demise. He changed the US policies of Détente and Containment of earlier presidents to an early Cold War era one of confrontation which ultimately resulted in not only the fall of the Soviet Union, but a safer and much changed world across the board. 

Communists and the die-hard American left will bristle at these facts, but all the denial and obfuscation will not change history. Although he was not the only reason for the downfall of communism, Reagan's successes in the Cold War and elsewhere are undeniable and unparalleled.

The petulant whining and feeble attempts to mitigate his role by the left bear testament to their inability to come to terms with his accomplishments.

Get over it.


----------



## MondoBongo (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



the USSR defeated themselves.  Reagan had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 1, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




The Soviets couldn't keep up with our defense spending and they went bankrupt trying.

St Reagan gets the credit for defeating the Soviet Union and the blame for starting us down the path of never ending national debt.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

noose4 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...



Remember when Reagan ignored the Marines calling for help then went to a fundraiser the next day and blamed the attack on a video?

Yea, me neither


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Small comfort for you, tasting the salt of the tears for your fallen Empire


----------



## MondoBongo (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> MondoBongo said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

The Berlin Wall just fell down from lack of repairs too, right?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > MondoBongo said:
> ...



No. You're the one pining for the loss of an Empire so fucking evil they had to build a wall, not to keep people from entering but to keep their slaves from fleeing

All the Soviet Emigres I know say you American "Progressives" are the stupidest motherfuckers on the planet because you advocate a system with a 100% fail rate


----------



## MondoBongo (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The Berlin Wall just fell down from lack of repairs too, right?



and here there are those on your side who accuse liberals of believing Obama is some sort of messiah.  I think it's called "projection."


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 1, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ndtuG-kous]How Ronald Reagan Destroyed America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 1, 2013)

And have we conveniently forgotten the 1984 Day Massacre where Reagan bitchslapped Liberals and their darlings Walter Effing Mon*dull* and his feminazi twat, Geraldine Ferraro.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2013)

Get over it. The Cold War is over, you lost and there's squat you can do about it.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 1, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Get over it. The Cold War is over, you lost and there's squat you can do about it.



Liberals have been pissed off since Reagan was first elected. They thought they would be in total rule _ad infinitum._  Only problem with that line of thought is there is competition.  And Liberals hate competition to their sick ideology.  This is why Liberals got pissed when they lost the House for the first time in *FORTY FUCKING YEARS!!!!!* IN 1994, and when the SCOTUS put a stop to their antics in 2000.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The Berlin Wall just fell down from lack of repairs too, right?
> ...



Reagan called the USSR an Evil Empire and vowed to destroy them not with weapons, but by letting the people know there was something better than the dehumanizing failure and poverty of Progressive ideology


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Get over it. The Cold War is over, you lost and there's squat you can do about it.
> ...


They're pissed alright. Pissed because he made liberals spent dinosaur and they had to change to "progressives", pissed because he brought America back from the brink of abject failure after four years of Carter and several other weak administrations, pissed because they were sure he would lead the US into World War III but didn't, but mostly pissed because the led the free world in the dismantling of the Soviet Union. 

Anyway you spin it, that's one hell of a legacy.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 1, 2013)

Meathead said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Now, we're seeing the end result of Liberalism unleashed.  And these useless idiots are saying the GOP has to "moderate"?  Translation: Warp speed to the Left so that you cannot tell one party from the other.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Seriously.... when will there be another like him....




 [FONT=&quot]Upon reading or hearing that question every decent American will want to get down on their knees to pray the answer to that question is "Never again." Here are the facts on file about the B actor who fucked the United States while white trash cheered him on...[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]John Maynard[/FONT] Reagan tripled the national debt from $900kkk in 1981 to $2.8kkkk at the end of his term, an amount equal to America's spending the first 80 years of the century which included two world wars. After cutting taxes for the top 5% from 70% to 28% his first year in office, federal revenue dropped off thereby proving the lie tax cuts increase revenue. The Bobbleheaded One was never able to get spending under control so he borrowed more and more like the fool he was.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]2. Milton Friedman Reagan  raised taxes 11 times in seven seven of his eight years in office. A closet New Dealer with an almost religious belief in Keynesian economics ("voodoo", "trickle down" or "supply side" depending on who is talking) Reagan was never afraid to raise taxes. Reagan raised taxes on the blue collar middle class with a nod, a wink, and America's potgutted benignly smiling preachers behind him. White trash stood in line to praise him for fucking them as their children would later stand in line to praise Junebug Bush, Regan's spiritual heir.  [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]3.  Barry Goldwater Reagan exploded the cost of the federal government and increased the size. The Bobbleheaded One bragged, "Government is the problem" and further promised to control runaway growth of federal spending. *We fiscal conservatives are still waiting*. Federal spending ballooned under Reagan. He signed pay parity laws without any consideration of pension effects PLUS IN PEACETIME hiked defense spending by over $100 billion a year to Vietnam era spending levels. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]4. New Economy Reynald Reagan signed a  major embarrassment giving amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens The open borders bill made any immigrant who had entered the country before 1982 eligible for amnesty, which gave effective cover to the other five million illegals in country at the time, setting the stage for today's disastrous situation. *In the bonus round Reagan ensured there were no sanctions on employers who hired undocumented immigrants. *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Bozo [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Reagan's clownshow secretly sold arms to officials in Iran fighting against the Ayatollah and for good measure financed revolutions in Central America; then when he got caught he pretended to be senile, admitting over 100 times he couldn't remember what was going on around him. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]6. Nutball God Ronald Reagan funded Osama Bin Laden and financed the Taliban. The Bobbleheaded One financed training, arms, and other materiel funding Islamist mujahidin fighters in Afghanistan. There is absolutelty no question at all that Reagan&#8217;s decision to continue Charlie Wilson's war  played a direct role in Bin Laden&#8217;s ascendancy.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]7. NeoCon Ron Reagan supported Saddam Hussein's rise to status of regional potentate by pressuring Saudi Arabia, Italy and other nations to pass money and arms along to Saddam Hussein. There was absolute proof Hussein used chemical weapons against Kurds and against Iran but in line with Reagan's support for that sort of thing, US money and arms kept on coming.[/FONT]





The little man on the left, Remfsfeld, later said, _"As you know, you go to war with the Army you have. 
They're not the Army you might want or wish to have at a later time."_


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.... when will there be another like him....
> ...



1. Reagan never controlled Congress. The Democrats promised him spending cuts and lied to his face. So your premise is bullshit, Id accept that for that scumbag Dubya, but not for Reagan

2. Reagan let the private sector get back to work. AT the end of his first term the economy was a million times better than the one her inherited and the best was yet to come

Everything else you said is bullshit and not worth the time to respond


----------



## namvet (Jun 1, 2013)

Trust But Verify -- that's damned straight


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...




An excuse followed by a lie. You can take the boy out of the trailer, but you can't take the trailer park out of the boy, it seems. Although to be fair you get credit for acknowledging the truth about Junebug. That is a welcome admission and a surprise. 

Every single word of my post is accurate. That is 100%. 

While your defense of the Bobbleheaded One is an embarrassment on your behalf to honest persons of normal emotional maturity and an IQ over about sixty. Reagan's prosperity was built in credit. Wny don't you borrow as much as you, your father and your grandfathers spent over yours and their working lives and then continue to borrow to pay expenses plus to pay back debt coming due and see how that works out? That was - and in fact remains the ReagaNUT style "new economy" to the current second. 

Interesting to note that you have joined the legions of mental defectives criticizing one president who doesn't control congress while using a much better congressional relationship as an excuse for another. Tut, tut. Damned bad form, sonny.


----------



## noose4 (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I remember when Reagan put the Marines in Beiruit and then when the terrorist group sponsored by one of the nations he was secretly involved in an arms deal with blew us up he did nothing but cut and run.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2013)

_Does man make history, or does history make the man?_  Not a simple question, and one not easily comprehended by partisan hacks (a shout-out to warrior and crusaderfrank, among other hacks).

RR was a great communicator and was able to make a personal connection with conservatives, liberals, Democrats, fellow Republicans and world leaders.  These were his greatest strengths; foresight was not.

He was also lucky; he didn't have buffoons like McConnell and Boehner in Congress; no one in the other party was so brazen as McConnell to make bringing down the President his one priority and stonewalling every effort by him to govern.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 1, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> _Does man make history, or does history make the man?_  Not a simple question, and one not easily comprehended by partisan hacks (a shout-out to warrior and crusaderfrank, among other hacks).
> 
> RR was a great communicator and was able to make a personal connection with conservatives, liberals, Democrats, fellow Republicans and world leaders.  These were his greatest strengths; foresight was not.
> 
> He was also lucky; he didn't have buffoons like McConnell and Boehner in Congress; no one in the other party was so brazen as McConnell to make bringing down the President his one priority and stonewalling every effort by him to govern.



Obama doesn't govern, he dictates.  He's more like Chavez who he idolizes.


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Seriously.... when will there be another like him....Ronald Reagan Outwits Moderator in debate on the "age" issue www.RightFace.us - YouTube




[youtube]yi4gZ_gA3tc[/youtube]

Reagan ignored things and US Marines DIED!!!  


Reagan Orders Marines Out of Lebanon

On October 23, 1983, after Reagan had sent troops into Lebanon, a terrorist attack blew up the U.S. barracks killing 241 troops. Weeks later, Reagan pulled the troops out of Lebanon, saying:

    Perhaps we didnt appreciate fully enough the depth of the hatred and the complexity of the problems that made the Middle East such a jungle ... that it did not create in us the concern for the marines safety that it should have.

    In the weeks immediately after the bombing, I believe the last thing that we should do was turn tail and leave. Yet the irrationality of Middle Eastern politics forced us to rethink our policy ... If that policy had changed towards more of a neutral position and neutrality, those 241 marines would be alive today.

The Myth of Ronald Reagan?s Foreign Policy


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

Piece of shit Reagan who did nothing in retaliation while the French did.

[youtube]_DmHOus3H88[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

one last thing assholes like the OP choose to ignore


[youtube]3hNUpPZ9FtE[/youtube]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> _Does man make history, or does history make the man?_  Not a simple question, and one not easily comprehended by partisan hacks (a shout-out to warrior and crusaderfrank, among other hacks).
> 
> RR was a great communicator and was able to make a personal connection with conservatives, liberals, Democrats, fellow Republicans and world leaders.  These were his greatest strengths; foresight was not.
> 
> He was also lucky; he didn't have buffoons like McConnell and Boehner in Congress; no one in the other party was so brazen as McConnell to make bringing down the President his one priority and stonewalling every effort by him to govern.



Freddo, RR had a short "to-do" list

1. Defeat Soviet Communism

2. Hand the US economy back to US entrepreneurs

If your FDR is "Great" for 7 years of 20% Unemployment, RR is a God


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

poor frank, as delusional as ever. Stop worshipping an old actor who became President. He was a mere man. Worship is for children and christians


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > _Does man make history, or does history make the man?_  Not a simple question, and one not easily comprehended by partisan hacks (a shout-out to warrior and crusaderfrank, among other hacks).
> ...



Do I need to remind you again?  You're a partisan hack (and not very bright).  Find a new hobby.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 1, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


So what I am partisan.  I know that the Democrat party is the antithesis of what America was founded on.  And I would prefer to know who my enemies are.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > _Does man make history, or does history make the man?_  Not a simple question, and one not easily comprehended by partisan hacks (a shout-out to warrior and crusaderfrank, among other hacks).
> ...



Gee, thanks CF.  All those history courses I took must have been a waste of time.  Though I suppose I could supplement my understanding of history with some of the source material, published by the Ministry of Truth, which you use. 

[I like to use a little humor with CrusaderFrank, one never knows when the mental illness he suffers may turn violent, either on himself, others or small animals.  I emphasize _small _animals because CF's criminal record includes a fowl crime.  In fact the goose he tried to molest kicked his ass and he still has a slight speech impediment from the goose bite.]


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BorisTheAnimal said:
> ...



Boris has no clue about anything. He posts like a prepubescent little girl


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2013)

Dante said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I'm sure. *XXXXXXX*.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 1, 2013)

Friends said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > A actor playing a part.
> ...



Carter was a train wreck!


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Really? I was never a fan on the Born Again President, but a train wreck? Hmm, let us check some facts.

be right back


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

Before he became President, Carter, a Democrat, served as a U.S. Naval officer, was a peanut farmer. So he was a businessman and a military veteran


great idea for a thread


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Yes, they were a total waste of time because they took your ability to think and replaced it with idol worship

Under FDR, from 1933 until Hitler invaded France in 1940, unemployment averaged 20% in the USA

Explain how that is "Great" and not a mockery?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > BorisTheAnimal said:
> ...



Being partisan is okay, being a hack is not.  

Do you oppose equal opportunity?
Equal pay for equal work?
A Women's right to choose?
A person's right to marry someone they love?
The right to a free public education?
The right of workers to form unions and bargain collectively?
Gays and lesbians to serve their country in our armed forces?

If you do you're a Callous Conservative, the antithesis of Thomas Jefferson and the values expressed in the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



You're simply being a parrot and couldn't provide a concise and clear justification for calling President Carter a train wreck.  Most of your posts suggest even a parrot has a better understanding of the words s/he uses.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> republicans Can't Accept the Truth About reagan, a US Traitor - YouTube



Thank you for that, Truthseeker. 

The devolution of a myth in full view without a false word, a false note, or anything but FACTUAL sadness - most compellingly, in Reagan's own words - at what passed for leadership in the 1980s. 

Many of us knew before he was elected he was not up to the job. It is evidence like that series of FACTUAL vignettes that illustrate how we got to this place and further illustrates how the people who support empty suits are responsible. 

Clintonistas should not be happy about this, nor should Bush Leaguers. Reagan was at least an honest fool. No honest person with a three digit IQ can say that about either Clinton or Junebug Bush. Assembled vignettes from real life illustrating their true nature will make the one above look like a happy place.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2013)

Doesn't it strike any of you dolts that your whining about Reagan a quarter century since leaving office is testament to at least his enduring legacy? No one much talks about Clinton anymore a mere 13 years later. Reagan was a giant who left behind an obviously very embittered left; and that with very good reason.

We understand.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Doesn't it strike any of you dolts that your whining about Reagan a quarter century since leaving office is testament to at least his enduring legacy? No one much talks about Clinton anymore a mere 13 years later. Reagan was a giant who left behind an obviously very embittered left; and that with very good reason.
> 
> We understand.



No. 

You don't. 

Anyone too stupid to understand that no conservative or friend to the United States could possibly spend more in EIGHT YEARS than the total spent in the previous EIGHTY YEARS during which two world wars were fought and won - and did it on credit, doesn't understand much about anything. 

Reagan was a fucking idiot led around by a string on his belt. The man got to be president because white trash needed a self esteem boost and the truth wasn't going to work for them. So Don Regan took Otis Chandler's protege, a B actor, and turned him into the feelgood president. 

No, sport, you and the filthy fucking white trash who lionize Reagan don't understand much of anything. If you did and were capable of understanding what you people have done to the country, you'd be slowing down at the next bridge you cross on the way home to see if there is a bullet left. 

None of which can possibly be construed as respect for Clinton, who was, in fact, forgettable, and among the lowest life forms in earthly politics. In his first eight years out of office the man grifted about eighty million in "speech and consulting fees" that look to me more like payoffs for signing repeal of Glass Steagall and signing CFTMA and pardoning Marc Rich. No other human being ever claimed eighty million in "earnings" without inventing something or improving a process or creating at least one private sector job. Clinton used ReagaNUTic accounting to "balance" the budget, and he used the power of the pardon as corruptly as any president in US history. He is scum who appealed to the worst instincts of the kneepadders bragging him up. 

Next.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 1, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


So long as it is based purely on a person's ability and not skin color


> Equal pay for equal work?


why not?


> A Women's right to choose?


Not at the expense of unborn children.  That is unacceptable.


> A person's right to marry someone they love?


Only the true definition of marriage is valid:  One man-one woman.


> The right to a free public education?


You mean public indoctrination of socialism.  School choice should be stressed and the Department of Education abolished.  Public schooling should revert back to the local level.


> The right of workers to form unions and bargain collectively?


Private businesses yes, but not public sector leeches.


> Gays and lesbians to serve their country in our armed forces?


As long as it isn't flaunted. DADT was a good compromise.



> If you do you're a Callous Conservative, the antithesis of Thomas Jefferson and the values expressed in the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't it strike any of you dolts that your whining about Reagan a quarter century since leaving office is testament to at least his enduring legacy? No one much talks about Clinton anymore a mere 13 years later. Reagan was a giant who left behind an obviously very embittered left; and that with very good reason.
> ...


No, really - we do understand. It's not easy getting your asses handed to you, but there you go. Who knows, in the highly unlikely scenario that Obama is successful right wingers may be whining about him even 25 years on as absurdly as you do about Reagan.

Again, it is the way of things, and again - we do understand.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



You seem to believe you're addressing a Democrat or an Obama supporter, by itself evidence of mental defect, now let us add reading facts you don't like and calling it whining. 

Here is the reality: there is nothing you or any ReagaNUT can post that changes the fact that NeoCon Ron made halfwit America feel good for a few years. Then the hero of Iran-Contra's debt-fueled voodoo economics crashed. Now you nutballs have to look back to find a hero. End of story. 

Here is another reality: there is nothing absurd about telling the truth. When you and the legions of human cattle still lionizing the halfwitted  B actor who handed the MIC and Wall Street the keys to the United States Treasury figure it out that facts are facts you'll be on a better path. 

Here is a problem with a solution we can call Dugdale's Razor or maybe Jukes's Tail: Q: If we call a cow's tail a leg, how many legs does it have?​A: Four. ​Dugdale's Razor: Calling a tail a leg doesn't make it a leg. Reagan's answer: Five. ​Calling Reagan a small government fiscal conservative doesn't make him one. You can call him whatever, but it don't change the facts. The Bobbleheaded old crowd pleaser tripled the USA's debt, spending as much in eight years as the nation had spent the previous eighty years overcoming a depression and winning two world wars - and the stupid old fuck did it on credit. 

Anyone who believes those facts prove Reagan was anything but a closeted Keynesian New Dealer is a fucking idiot. 

Next.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2013)

> *XXXXXXX
> *


You would deny rights to other citizens based on your values.  That makes you anti-democratic, not as you suggest anti "democrat".

*In responding to Quotes, it needs to be done outside of the Protected Quote Box. You cannot add text inside a protected quote. -Intense*


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 1, 2013)

the fascination of the Gipper by toda's right is understandable because the likes of Fox's Bill Kristol mentioning his name at least one time during every broadcast & the fact that today's conservative voters aren't known for their research abilities.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> You seem to believe you're addressing a Democrat or an Obama supporter, by itself evidence of mental defect, now let us add reading facts you don't like and calling it whining.
> 
> Here is the reality: there is nothing you or any ReagaNUT can post that changes the fact that NeoCon Ron made halfwit America feel good for a few years. Then the hero of Iran-Contra's debt-fueled voodoo economics crashed. Now you nutballs have to look back to find a hero. End of story.
> 
> ...


I have tried being sympathetic, but obviously your pathological hatred or simple ignorance (I'd go with the latter) has left you incapable of reason.

We are unknown to each other, so I really can't bring myself to give a rat's ass except to say once again is that I understand your bitterness. The problem is something you need to deal with yourself. If, or how you do so is entirely up to you.


----------



## Dante (Jun 1, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > BorisTheAnimal said:
> ...



hmm...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 1, 2013)

noose4 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > noose4 said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 1, 2013)

MondoBongo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > MondoBongo said:
> ...



Pretty much everybody that debates with frank figues that out VERY quickly.
He doesnt get it that it was internal strifes in the soviet union that led to its collapse,that it did not matter who was presdient,it would have happened anyways.

the USSR defeated themselves. Reagan had nothing to do with it. 

Your making wayy too much sense for frank to comprehend.hee hee. Gorbechav in later years when a reporter asked him if Reagan had anything to do with the collapse of the berlin wall and communism even replied saying-are you joking? It as Gorbechaves reforms that led to the collapse of the soviet union.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



Frank in his desperation to live in denial about Reagan, just put fuel in his already burning down house he has.. He just shot himself in his foot and only helped you prove your point talking about how Reagan did not controll congress. 

The Reagan apologists can never get their facts straight.I have seen them play dodgeball when you point out that under Reagan,we had a trillion dollar deficit.the largerst defecit ever under any president COMBINED!!! they dodge that fact and then shift the blame to congress saying it was the fault of congress ignoring it was reagans policys that led to that deficit. Here Frank is helping your case saying he did not control congress.Yeah he did not control congress,it was Reagans POLICYS that led to the worst defecit ever.

I also see that every Reagan apologist ran off with their tail between their legs knowing they were cornered with these facts in this link they cant refute.

Reagan's was the most corrupt administration in the lifetime of most Americans


no surprise.Nice game of dodgeball they play.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 1, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> the guy who invited the taliban into the whitehouse, spent like a drunken sailor on war corporatism (lavishing millions of taxpayer dollars on defense contractors) & armed terrorists is idolized by the Right. You can't make this stuff up.






Like clockwork,and to no surprise whatsoever,I notice how the Reagan apologists all acted like this post by DOT COM wasnt posted either just like they acted like I never posted that link in my last post before this one. 

No surprise whatsoever that they dodged this post of Dotcoms like they dodged my link in my previous post.

Bfgrn posted this cartoon post on that other Reagan thread that was going on about a month ago and they played dodgeball with  that post back then as well acting just like they did here,that it never got posted so here they are again playing dodgeball again with this post of dotcoms just like they are with my link in my last post.The Reagan apologists are so easy to predict.

Must suck being them being so predictable.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> the guy who invited the taliban into the whitehouse, spent like a drunken sailor on war corporatism (lavishing millions of taxpayer dollars on defense contractors) & armed terrorists is idolized by the Right. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously.... when will there be another like him....Ronald Reagan Outwits Moderator in debate on the "age" issue www.RightFace.us - YouTube
> ...





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdMbmdFOvTs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdMbmdFOvTs[/ame]


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to believe you're addressing a Democrat or an Obama supporter,  by itself evidence of mental defect, now let us add reading facts you  don't like and calling it whining.
> ...



If it didn't matter you'd move on. If your sympathy was real you'd move on. Instead, like most people making it up as they go along and ending up a tree, you give the best imitation of "reasonable man" you can in hopes it'll be the last word. 

Interesting that you deny your humiliation in passive-aggressive format, parenthetically characterizing my publishing verifiable facts as ignorance. Few ReagaNUTs have the grit to take this kind of public thrashing; most attack then run away. Thank you for taking your thrashing so civilly. 

Where is the bitterness in reporting, accurately, that Ronald Reagan spent more  money in eight years than the total amount spent in the *eighty *years before him - and he did it by tripling the national debt? Where is the bitterness in pointing out, accurately, that Reagan was about as conservative as pink spats? 

Contempt for ReagaNUTs is my only emotion, which generosity of spirit impels me to manage by reporting factual information to the benighted, then offering up the odd educational tool, like Jukes' Tail, to make factual information more accessible to those with thirty years of denial under their belt. 

The problem is Reagan's MEASURABLE Legacy, something no nutball has been willing to do. The Great Spender dug the deepest hole in the US Treasury in US history, and every president after him kept digging because he had done what he was paid to do: give corporations the keys to the US Treasury - keys they are not going to give up easily.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 1, 2013)

the guy had his bona fides blown waaay out of proportion (and his shortcomings minimized or deleted) by rw fellators in order to give modern day conservatives something to fap over


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...





its a sick joke that Reagan is considered the best president of the 20th century over JFK.as i said before,since our last great president JFK,the only decent one we have had since then is carter,with the exception of carter,ever president since then has been more evil and corrupt than the previous one.and Im obviously not a democrat since I have said Obama and Clinton are evil as well.

Its interesting that Carter like Jfk,also tried to get rid of the CIA.Like Jfk,Carter paid the price for it as well.Although his wasnt fatal like Kennedys was.They just made sure that he did not get reeleted for a second term setting him up with the october surprise.Carter started taking steps to get rid of the CIA in his last in last office but did not have enough time to implement the plans.

He came in and DID though clean house with the CIA firing the corrupt Fords appointment of George Bush as CIA director firing him and for a time,stopped the CIA'S illegal covert operations hiring Stansfield Turner who started to clean up the mess of previous administrations of covert operations in the CIA.

 Then Reagan got in,and Stansfield was fired,and the CIA was happy as hell again because Reagan let them roam again and carry out their CIA covert operations as usual and things were back to normal.The CIA is the reason the world is in the mess it is.yep great president the Gipper was.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jun 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Nice link. It puts the Reagan Administration in perspective when you look at his scandals.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Reagan changed the world for the better. He freed Eastern Europe from the dehumanizing oppression of Progressive political economics known as Communism.

It's a system so sick and evil they build walls to keep people in and our "American" Progressives hate Reagan for pointing out what an absolute total fail they are.

That's why Reagan strikes a nerve with them, he reminds them they worship a failed, oppressive ideology that can only be carried out at gunpoint on unarmed citizens.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



If "Reagan's prosperity was built on credit" where's Obama's prosperity?

One Obama deficit > all of Reagans

One Obama Deficit > any Reagan budget


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



We can agree Obama is over his head with a lot less experience and lower quality help managing bureaucracies than Reagan had. I'm not here to defend or apologize for Obama - who didn't get my vote in 2012; Gary Johnson did, although after 2004 I made a promise to vote against the nutball in 2008 - even if the name was Jesus Christ. 

Nutballs elected Obama in 2004 by re electing the most MEASURABLY failed president in US history. In 2008 there were millions like me who in 2004 had committed to vote for the Democrat in 2008, even if they ran the literal Devil. 

Bottom line: loathing Reagan is not the same thing as supporting Obama. For my money Clinton belongs in prison today for what he did in Yugoslavia. Beside Junebug Bush for what he did in Iraq.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, and "Star Wars" works. LOL

Reagan -1 

Whiny science hating Libs - 0


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



Sorry, I'm not seeing your explanation of why only Reagan's deficits bought us prosperity. Want to phone a friend, maybe Krugman and ask for help?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 1, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



Notice that like clockwork,Frank keeps playing dodgeball and has no answers for that link? that tells me he isnt going to click it on cause he is so much in denial. thats so obvious with his theory that star wars works and how his defictis brought us prosperity. last time I checked bringing america to prosperity doesnt included taking away americans jobs and shipping them overseas to other countries.

He must have no life,the way he is willing to keep coming back for these ass beatings he is getting and willing to suffer humiliation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



every president AFTER carter that  served,should have all gone to prison including reagan.the ones that are STILL alive that belong there are Clinton,both Bushs,and Obama of course.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



We can agree Obama is over his head with a lot less experience and lower  quality help managing bureaucracies than Reagan had. I'm not here to  defend or apologize for Obama - who didn't get my vote in 2012; Gary  Johnson did, although after 2004 I made a promise to vote against the  nutball in 2008 - even if the name was Jesus Christ. 

Bottom line: loathing Reagan is not the same thing as supporting Obama.  For my money Clinton belongs in prison today for what he did in  Yugoslavia. Beside Junebug Bush for what he did in Iraq.



CrusaderFrank said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > If "Reagan's prosperity was built on credit" where's Obama's prosperity?
> ...



Can you *read*? The explanation why Reagan's deficits didn't bring true prosperity has been right in front of you in *bright red*. You might look at heroin addicts to see how Reagan's bogus economy made people like you feel good for a while. When the heroin is gone, addicts have a hard, hard time. How do you feel today, ace?

Reagan's prosperity was debt-fueled canned heat. A high school kid of average intelligence can figure it out that living on borrowed money is not the healthiest form of prosperity. 

While the nutball element clearly disagrees, living on borrowed money is not real prosperity. (See, Dugdale's Razor)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Star Wars worked. We've successfully test fired laser based defense systems. 

The deficits didn't "bring us prosperity", you might want to learn to read what I wrote


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...





CrusaderFrank said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > If "Reagan's prosperity was built on credit" where's Obama's prosperity?
> ...



Can you *read*? It is right in front of you in *bright red*. 

Reagan's prosperity was debt-fueled canned heat. A high school kid of average intelligence can figure it out that living on borrowed money is not the healthiest form of prosperity. 

While the nutball element clearly disagrees, living on borrowed money is not real prosperity. (See, Dugdale's Razor)[/QUOTE]

Were Reagan's deficits magical deficits? Obama's racked up bigger deficits in his 5 years than anyone else in all human history

Are you backing away from your "Deficits = Prosperity" thesis?


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 1, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



We can agree Obama is over his head with a lot less experience and lower   quality help managing bureaucracies than Reagan had. I'm not here to   defend or apologize for Obama - who didn't get my vote in 2012; Gary   Johnson did, although after 2004 I made a promise to vote against the   nutball in 2008 - even if the name was Jesus Christ. 

Bottom line: loathing Reagan is not the same thing as supporting Obama.   For my money Clinton belongs in prison today for what he did in   Yugoslavia. Beside Junebug Bush for what he did in Iraq.



CrusaderFrank said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > If "Reagan's prosperity was built on credit" where's Obama's prosperity?
> ...



Can you *read*? The explanation why Reagan's deficits didn't bring true prosperity has been right in front of you in *bright red*.  You might look at heroin addicts to see how Reagan's bogus economy made  people like you feel good for a while. When the heroin is gone, addicts  have a hard, hard time. How do you feel today, ace?

Reagan's prosperity was debt-fueled canned heat. A high school kid of  average intelligence can figure it out that living on borrowed money is  not the healthiest form of prosperity. 

While the nutball element clearly disagrees, living on borrowed money is not real prosperity. (See, Dugdale's Razor)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
CrusaderFrank:

Were Reagan's deficits magical deficits? Obama's racked up bigger deficits in his 5 years than anyone else in all human history

Are you backing away from your "Deficits = Prosperity" thesis?[/QUOTE]
============================================
DJ

*Again, can you read? At no time in my life has anything as crazy as  "Deficits = Prosperity" ever come out of me in any form. *That kind of wild-dyed crazy bogusness is the work of voodoo economists like Milton Friedman, Alan Greenspan, and others among NeoCon Ron's shysters who turned their halfwit's NEW DEAL instincts into today's national disaster. *

 "Deficits = Prosperity" is entirely the province of ReagaNUTs* including Clinton and Obama. None of them were or are worth a fuck.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 2, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



Bullshit on your whole post.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 2, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Thank you, papa-g, for your insights into the mysteries of Ronald Reagan's popularity.
Your analysis demonstrates exactly how the United States got to this sad, dangerous place.


----------



## regent (Jun 2, 2013)

Reagan could remember his lines better than most, and he always had some cute little sayings, ready to spring when the going got tough. I often wondered if Reagan was always on a movie set, or if he even knew what was going on at times. He admitted that he didn't know what was going on in the Iran hearings, it seems somebody was running the government and Reagan didn't know who or what they were doing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 2, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



Dug, I realized after your claim that Congress and the President didn't make the to cut the deficit, that it was pointless to try to debate. Also a person that resorts to name calling as a way the some how thinks it makes points, is also just as pointless.

Everyone has a right to an opinion based on their perception, it doesn't mean their perception is reality. BTW, for the record, 

And I highly doubt me thinking what you think is bullshit, led us to where we are today.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 2, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...


 


Papageorgio said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
  You don't even get the point, Papa-g. My post is verifiable fact. My post is based on verifiable hard measures in the record book. My post isn't filtered through emotion, it is from the public record. 

  Please spare yourself the embarrassment of passive-aggressive excuses. What led us to where we are today is people like you trusting the scum of the earth and then being unable to face the facts. As you note above, you don't want to discuss the facts, you are more interested in "feelings" aka your own emotionally filtered perceptions.   

  The United States is where it is because too many people do not verify how the words of *their* *own* politicians match their deeds. Nothing Reagan did on the fiscal side matched his chatter. Using name calling as an excuse for not proving Reagan is what you believe he was is just real lame, there, bud. 

  To sum up
            1. Every word of my post is true. There isn't a false word. 
            2. Excuses don't matter. Excuses are not on the table among winners. 

*On* the editorial side, 100% of honest, decent people can agree there is something fishy about criticizing Obama for executing Reagan fiscal policy WITHOUT ADMITTING REAGAN WAS WRONG AND WHY IN SOME DETAIL. 

Effective, durable solutions on any scale are process-based. What did Reagan get wrong, and what are the steps to fix that. Until the admission is made, Obama is just following the master. Down the drain, to be sure, but apparently that is what Reagan wanted. 

One suspects that deep within you are memories of your parents, ruminations on an America that believed in accountability, and remembrances of times before Reagan divided America against itself using religious nonsense and cold war bogusness. Those memories of that America tell you who has the high ground here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



Your wasting your time Dugdale.Frank obviously only see's what he WANTS to see like all reagan apologists so your not going to get anywhere with him.Might as well be talking to a braick wall.He is way too much in denial. Obviously he is a die hard republican which explains why he defends the corrupt reagan to know end and bashes carter and Obama.

I remember for a long time when Frank was talking about Obama not being a us citizen people would laugh at him all  the time.most were laughing at him because the truth that we have a foreigner running our country is too scary for a lot of americans to want to face and  deal with.

the american sheople have been conditioned that their government wont lie to them,so most of the critism I thought Frank got back then was very unfair, but he pretty much brings it on himself.

He wont address facts.He is selective about posts,only readiong PARTS of them.He just comes back with pitiful on liners when he is cornered as evidenced throughout this thread.

I remember back then on the subject of Obama,that heck even Echo Zulu laughed at him which really surprised and amazed me because back when Gunny was the administrater,she was the only mod who left posters alone when she did not agree with them.

She never called people names or anything and didnt back then either but she DID laugh ay him which again,shocked me cause she always leaves posters alone and FRANKS case though,I can understand WHY she laughed at him the way he plays dodgeball when he is cornered constantly ignoring that cartoon caption and that link I have posted that proves beyond a doubt he was corrupt as hell.

He wouldnt last one minute in a debating hall against a grade school kid if he debated there the same way he does here. you got to actually address the facts brought up by your opponent.ALL of them,not just PARTS. when ECHO ZULU breaks down and does something she NEVER does,laugh at another poster-then you KNOW that poster is a joke at this forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Your doing the Frank thing,playing a nice game of dodgeball.thats typical though with the Reagan apologists as demonstrated throughout this whole thread.excellent rebutall to the facts,you sure showed him..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...





exactly.Thats exactly what led us to where we are today is all these reagan apologists trusting the scum of the earth and not able to face facts.None of the reagan apologists here want to discuss facts as evidenced by this reply and franks posts.

its great to see someone on here who understands how corrupt Reagan really was.


Thats exactly what i was saying earlier before in an earlier post that Obama has executed fiscal policy reagan style when his fiscal policy was destructive to america.

The Reagan apologists are doing the same exact same thing with your post,that they have with that cartoon caption someone posted earlier,dodge the facts just like they keep playing dodgeball refusing to address any of these hard verifiable facts in this link of mine they all refuse to read.

http://liberalslikechrist.org/about/Reagan.html


you know? since the Reagan apologists wont address facts liek the one you posted,or the ones in that cartoon caption,or this link i have posted,why dont me and you talk about them so an intelligent conversation about Reagan CAN take place? Its better than talking to a brick wall like we have been agree? they didnt get enough of an ass beating in Dantes thread,so they can over for some more on this thread.hee hee.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 2, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> you know? since the Reagan apologists wont address facts liek the one you posted,or the ones in that cartoon caption,or this link i have posted,why dont me and you talk about them so an intelligent conversation about Reagan CAN take place? Its better than talking to a brick wall like we have been agree? they didnt get enough of an ass beating in Dantes thread,so they can over for some more on this thread.hee hee.


Do you honestly expect anyone  except other dingbatss like yourself to take you seriously going by your posts and your very name?!

And trust me, those that do are as disturbed as yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtYdjbpBk6A]Reagan at Brandenburg Gate - "tear down this wall" - YouTube[/ame]

Reagan at Brandenburg Gate in West Berlin, Germany. June 12, 1987.

"Mr. Gorbachev tear down this wall."

Then the wall magically came down, not because of Reagan, right? Gorby wanted the wall down, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

Meathead said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > you know? since the Reagan apologists wont address facts liek the one you posted,or the ones in that cartoon caption,or this link i have posted,why dont me and you talk about them so an intelligent conversation about Reagan CAN take place? Its better than talking to a brick wall like we have been agree? they didnt get enough of an ass beating in Dantes thread,so they can over for some more on this thread.hee hee.
> ...



nice game of dodgeball you play as always. oh he has given me positive rep before in posts about reagan, so since you reagan apologists keep playing dodgeball with that link,im left to ask someone who has giveen me positive rep before because of my posts on reagan. Like anyone is going to take anything serious by a person names MEATHEAD which is what your brain is which is why that user name is so appropriate for you.. you shoot the messengers here cause the truth hurts knowing you cant counter it so it makes you feel good about yourself to shoot the messenger instead of addressing facts. great debater you are.

 oh and you ignore as well that all that stuff dugdale posted that I was commenting on  has been ignored as well as has that cartoon caption of FACTS someone else posted. you cant handle the truth so nice job of evading the facts changing the subject talking about my user name. 

thats so typical of you reagan apologists though,evade facts and not discuss them anytime ANY of us present them to you,and  change the subject. but this is the kind of post i would expect from someone named MEATHEAD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 2, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Reagan at Brandenburg Gate - "tear down this wall" - YouTube
> 
> Reagan at Brandenburg Gate in West Berlin, Germany. June 12, 1987.
> 
> ...



playing dodgeball as always frank is avoiding that link of mine,post# 130 and the cartoon caption like all reagan apologists.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 2, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Reagan at Brandenburg Gate - "tear down this wall" - YouTube
> 
> Reagan at Brandenburg Gate in West Berlin, Germany.



A pretty girl at the Eiffel Tower, Paris, France. 
Let's compare the hard costs vs the proven dollar benefits of the trip, shall we?


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Reagan at Brandenburg Gate - "tear down this wall" - YouTube
> 
> Reagan at Brandenburg Gate in West Berlin, Germany. June 12, 1987.
> 
> ...



Only the Wall was in Berlin, not Russia.


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



Reagan cut=and-ran in Lebanon dishonoring the memory of all those dead US Marines and others. Over 200 people.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 2, 2013)

Dante said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan at Brandenburg Gate - "tear down this wall" - YouTube
> ...



ReagaNUTs are about as stupid as it gets, Dante. Unable to do research, they prefer the tit-like soft security of fantasy (which for most of them the tit is another fantasy). It tickles the hell out of me that by 1980 Russia was trying to figure out how to stop supporting the parasites it created on its western border and White Trash America's halfwit windmill tilter, Dawn Peyote Reagan spent a trillion speeding it up by six months. 

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I agree 100%  Reagan left us with the idea Cheney and others celebrated 'Reagan,' Vice President Dick Cheney famously declared in 2002, 'proved deficits don't matter.' Unless, that is, a Democrat is in the White House. 

Reagan Proved Deficits Don't Matter* | Crooks and Liars


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2013)

Was Reagan perfect? No, he had a Democrat controlled Congress so he had to negotiate and compromise to get his agenda passed

Did Reagan change the USA and the world for the better?  Absolutely!

He freed tens of millions form the horrible, dehumanizing political economic system known as "Progressive State" and people in the USA and Eastern Bloc who were not invested in the success of the USSR admire him for this


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Was Reagan perfect? No, he had a Democrat controlled Congress so he had to negotiate and compromise to get his agenda passed
> 
> Did Reagan change the USA and the world for the better?  Absolutely!
> 
> He freed tens of millions form the horrible, dehumanizing political economic system known as "Progressive State" and people in the USA and Eastern Bloc who were not invested in the success of the USSR admire him for this




we're paying for Reagan's change today. The bills came due


----------



## Dante (Jun 2, 2013)

The USSR collapsed not because of two Reagan terms, but because of decades of the cold war and more. Reagan gets some credit but nuts try and give him all or the majority


----------



## regent (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorbachev was a new breed of communist and he offered Reagan a deal that Reagan couldn't refuse. If Stalin had still been in power the Cold War would still be percolating.  I think any American president would have taken Gorby up on the deal. So in the end it took two men to end the cold war and for that Reagan should get some credit he did grab the opportunity, but the offer was made by Gorbachev.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 3, 2013)

Gorbachov did not seek to end the Soviet Union. That was Reagan's goal. The rest is history. Get over it.


----------



## regent (Jun 3, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Gorbachov did not seek to end the Soviet Union. That was Reagan's goal. The rest is history. Get over it.



Speaking of history, it seems Gorbachev did indeed want to restructure the Soviet system, remember it was Gorbachev's glasnost and  perestroika that led to the vast changes. And it was Gorbachev that made the first moves for peace. 
Add to that, it was Gorbachev  that led the the Soviet parliament to vote for other vast changes in the political structure of the Soviet Union. 
Gorbachev wanted peace and offered Reagan the opportunity and Reagan was smart to grab the opportunity. Reagan was also smart enough to try and take credit for the whole Gorby thing. Historians didn't buy it, however.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 3, 2013)

regent said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Gorbachov did not seek to end the Soviet Union. That was Reagan's goal. The rest is history. Get over it.
> ...


An amazing grasp of the obvious except for one small oversight. Gorbachov failed. His intention was, as you said, the restructuring of the Soviet Union but certainly not its unraveling. The latter being of course Reagan's goal. 

Besides that, you might ask yourself why Gorbachov was brought into the politburo by Andropov who had been head of the KGB and why he was elevated to chairman on the death of Chernenko.. It was exactly because the west was hard line with Thatcher and Reagan and they desperately needed a younger and more moderate man to deal with them.


----------



## regent (Jun 3, 2013)

Meathead said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Gorbachev and Andropov had worked together on other projects, but in reading some USSR tracts from that period I told myself that the reason was not Thatcher or Reagan but economic. The USSR economy had never worked, and Gorbachev recognized that. 
As for restructuringl not wholesale change, that is exactly what happens to politicians at times. They throw the whole mess out rather than try to improve it. An example of that is  America in 1787 when the framers met at Philadelphia to change the Articles and ended up throwing them out and writing a new constitution. Sometimes better to start over.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 3, 2013)

regent said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Doubtless, there was a myriad of reasons for the downfall of the USSR, but among the primary causes was in fact an unusually strong period of western leadership in the 1980s. The desperate attempt by rank leftist amateurs to re-write history in anyway conceivable in order to diminish the roles of Reagan and Thatcher fall flat, except of course to others as dogmatically inclined as themselves.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 3, 2013)

First the whiny Leftists said Reagan was stupid for calling their home team an "Evil Empire", then once it collapsed they said "Oh, Gorby wanted it that way"

They derided Reagan for "Star Wars", and that worked now too.

Sucks to be a "Progressive"


----------



## regent (Jun 3, 2013)

Meathead said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Yes there was a variety of reasons for the downfall but the primary one is that two leaders agreed to end the cold war, each for their own reason. Gorbachev wanted to end it  because of the Soviet economy, Reagan because of his fear of a war. Gorbachev began the process with his offers, and Reagan grabbed the opportunity and they had a deal. 
How did strong western leadership change Gorbachev's need to reform the USSR economy? Can you cite the historians that cite that as the primary reason Gorbachev suggested arms reduction?


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Jun 3, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Was Reagan perfect? No, he had a Democrat controlled Congress so he had to negotiate and compromise to get his agenda passed
> 
> Did Reagan change the USA and the world for the better?  Absolutely!
> 
> He freed tens of millions form the horrible, dehumanizing political economic system known as "Progressive State" and people in the USA and Eastern Bloc who were not invested in the success of the USSR admire him for this



An excuse followed by a lie. 

Does anyone else sense a rhythm to nutball rhetoric? If you read it out loud at the right speed you can Virginia Reel to it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 3, 2013)

Reagan was one of our worst presidents, didn't actually DO much but run up the debt. 

But, its probably not fair to blame him for what he did. More accurate to blame Nancy cuz she was running things. He just did what she told him to do.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 4, 2013)

It all comes off as whining. Whining cannot change history. As I said before, give it a rest.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 5, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...







Reagan was one of our worst presidents, didn't actually DO much but run up the debt. 

But, its probably not fair to blame him for what he did. More accurate to blame Nancy cuz she was running things. He just did what she told him to do. 

amen to that.

History repeated itself when Clinton became president.thats why there were many bumper stickers out at that time that said rightly so-Impeach Clinton,and her husband to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 5, 2013)

Dante said:


> The USSR collapsed not because of two Reagan terms, but because of decades of the cold war and more. Reagan gets some credit but nuts try and give him all or the majority



No matter how many times you spell it out to them like this,they ignore it.

they just cant comprehend it that it would have happened no matter who was president.as i said before,even Gorbachev was flabbergasted when he was asked if Reagan had anything to do with the collapse replying-are you serious? His pal Nixon even said he had nothing to do with it as well.


Gorbachev and Andropov had worked together on other projects, but in reading some USSR tracts from that period I told myself that the reason was not Thatcher or Reagan but economic. The USSR economy had never worked, and Gorbachev recognized that. 
As for restructuringl not wholesale change, that is exactly what happens to politicians at times. They throw the whole mess out rather than try to improve it. An example of that is America in 1787 when the framers met at Philadelphia to change the Articles and ended up throwing them out and writing a new constitution. Sometimes better to start over.


well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 5, 2013)

Dante said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



you took them to school on this link in that old thread of yours you made sometime back   and just like they did with my link on this thread that I have posted many times,they are playing dodgeball with this link of yours as well which is no surprise since again,they did the samr thing back then,played dodgeball with this link and acted like your link never got posted eiter.no surprise since they have acted like I never posted my link either.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Was Reagan perfect? No, he had a Democrat controlled Congress so he had to negotiate and compromise to get his agenda passed
> ...



I have nothing to defend and am bored by the Progressive rewrite of history

Reagan called the USSR an "Evil Empire" and made their collapse one of his top two priorities.

You want to imagine it was different, that's your problem.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 5, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Amen


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 5, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > _Does man make history, or does history make the man?_  Not a simple question, and one not easily comprehended by partisan hacks (a shout-out to warrior and crusaderfrank, among other hacks).
> ...


Reagan voted for FDR.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Maybe we should see if we can get the cold war going again just so you froot loops can go back to hiding under your bed with your tin foil beanies on.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Jun 5, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



That was before Reagan realized the Democrat party have become Communist in nature.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2013)

So, Ronnie and Nancy went into a little cafe for some lunch. The waiter asked Nancy what she wanted and she answered, "A filet, medium rare and a salad".

The waiter asked, "And the vegetable?"

Nancy, "Oh, he'll have the same".


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 5, 2013)

No one on this board would vote for Reagan if he were alive and running.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> No one on this board would vote for Reagan if he were alive and running.



We know that you and Jake would write in Gorby

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 5, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> No one on this board would vote for Reagan if he were alive and running.



Oh, I don't know.

Just reading this and the McCarthy thread is scary proof of really dumb rw dupes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 7, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> No one on this board would vote for Reagan if he were alive and running.



Bullshit

No Modern Dem would vote for JFK


----------



## Meathead (Jun 8, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > No one on this board would vote for Reagan if he were alive and running.
> ...


Of course not. Can you imagine a Democrat today uttering anything along the lines of, "Ask not what  your country can do for you,..."

That would be a killer for the parasite vote, without which the Dems would be down to a senate seat in Vermont.


----------



## Sarah G (Jun 8, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> Seriously.... when will there be another like him....Ronald Reagan Outwits Moderator in debate on the "age" issue www.RightFace.us - YouTube



We really don't need another president with Alzheimer's in the WH.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



no surprise since he was originally a democrat. the sheople here just dont get it that its a a one party system designed to look like two parties so they think they have a choice in who gets elected.John connolly did the same thing,jumped ship after his pal and friend Lbj was out of office to serve as a republican under his other friend and pal Dick Nixon.The three of them were all long time friends with each other.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 8, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> No one on this board would vote for Reagan if he were alive and running.



except idiots frank and meathead of course. The people that lived through his presidency understand it was disasterous.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## regent (Jun 8, 2013)

Historians and presidential experts have a little different take on the presidential ratings. They rated Reagan as 18th. out of 44, a little above average. And to rate Reagan just against the 20th century presidents he came in 9th of 19. almost perfectly average. Coolidge was rated 29th, out of 44, overall, somewhat below average and above Richard Nixon. Against the 20th century presidents Coolidge rated 14th out of 19, not very close to average.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 8, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


>



Hey Frank, did you know that most Russians think they were _better off_ under the Soviet regime?  

Today they're still making Soviet-era salaries, but everything in the stores is now at U.S. prices.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 9, 2013)

Still hurts after 25 years, eh? That's one hell of a legacy and pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 9, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Still hurts after 25 years, eh? That's one hell of a legacy and pretty much speaks for itself.



I imagine it would have to hurt if you're still living on Soviet-era pay. Not that their troubles are completely Reagan's fault, but he sure as hell didn't help.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 9, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Still hurts after 25 years, eh? That's one hell of a legacy and pretty much speaks for itself.
> ...


Trust me. if the russians hadn't gone communist in the first place, their lot would have been and would be a lot better. I know of no ex-communist country whose standards of living has not improved since their former governments fell. Just, put some salve on it. It will feel better eventually.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 9, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Source it or you're a liar.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 9, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wonky Pundit said:
> ...


Don't be an ass. Source your initial claim first. Btw, the salve will help.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 9, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Caught in a lie, I see. Better save that salve: a man is nothing without his word.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 9, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wonky Pundit said:
> ...


What word would that be Wanky? A "word" is a promise. Trust me kid, you're way out of your league here. 

Sorry, I don't suffer fools gladly.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 9, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Nor do I have patience for anyone who isn't man enough to admit to having lied. 

See you in the Flame Zone, because you're now on ignore elsewhere.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 9, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wonky Pundit said:
> ...


You cut me to the core you sadistic SOB! How shall I ever recover?!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 9, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



All the Russian Emigres I know and I fairly certain I know more than you, every one, thinks you American Progressives are the biggest fucking morons on the planet. 

Liberals think that they are worse off since the Wall came down


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 9, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Emigres, maybe. I was referring to people still in the ex-USSR - who generally don't care much about American politics. How many of them do you know? I've traveled there and enjoyed their (very welcoming and generous) hospitality. Have you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 18, 2013)

the reagan apologists like frank and meathead brain wont watch this video of course but it exposes the corruption of the Bush srt and Reagan.when it gets to the 43 minute mark it he says the same thing I was saying earlier,the truth that Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever.

This is coming from a retired CIA officer but that of course is not good enough for trolls meathead and Frank.

oh and he is not a democrat either by the way because he talks about how corrupt Bushs opponent in 1988,Dukakis,how he was corrupt as well. this was all from an interview in dec 88 warning the american people to be aware of Bush sr.that he was going to continue the corruption that Ronald Regan ran which he did of course.

Its mostly about Bush of course but again,it talks a lot about the corruption of Reagan as well even his corruption as governor of california.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 18, 2013)

matter of fact as proven throughout this whole thread,jonbs actually flourised under Carter.Reagan got in though and they all disapeared through his price freeze.people who lived through the reagan years like myself,remember those days. 

Thats a lie concocted by the CIA controlled media over the years cause carter tried to clean up the corruption in the CIA when he got in firing Bush sr and installing Stansfield Turner.Carter totally cleaned house there.

The ONLY thing thats true about Carter that the media portrays is that inflation skyrocketed under him but that wasnt his doing that was the federal reserve.The president has no control over what the federal reserve does.

anytime a president trys to mess with them,they end up like Kennedy which is why Carter only tried to mess with the CIA but not going as far as trying to abolish the fed while in office because he knew of the consequences if he did so.


----------



## noose4 (Jun 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


 
Having been to Brighton Beach I can give a crap what the Russian emigre community has to think many of them left mother Russia and now take advantage of those socialist government programs our nation offers that conservatives are always complaining about.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 19, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Wonky Pundit said:
> ...



China, Vietnam and Russia


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 19, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> the reagan apologists like frank and meathead brain wont watch this video of course but it exposes the corruption of the Bush srt and Reagan.when it gets to the 43 minute mark it he says the same thing I was saying earlier,the truth that Reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever.
> 
> This is coming from a retired CIA officer but that of course is not good enough for trolls meathead and Frank.
> 
> ...



You know I believe that GHW Bush is one of the most evil people on the planet, right?

He was behind the Reagan Assassination attempt and his friends in the CIA planned 911


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> He was behind the Reagan Assassination attempt and his friends in the CIA planned 911



Wasn't his Dad a close personal friend of Adolph Hitler ?


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Show me their statistics. Or some international group's statistics. That's how you source something.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2013)

wonder if anyone plans to watch that video.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 19, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > He was behind the Reagan Assassination attempt and his friends in the CIA planned 911
> ...



Indeed.Prescott Bush,Bush sr's father financed Hitler and helped put him in power.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 21, 2013)

Wonky Pundit said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wonky Pundit said:
> ...



Wait.

You don't know that China is better off now then they were as a Progressive economy?

Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 22, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wonky Pundit said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I'm saying that I want to show me some objective evidence that it is. 

And while you're at it, what about Albania, Turkmenistan, and almost any other -stan country?


----------

